
Show HN: PresVPres.io -Political parody game based on the outrageous things said - lacerta
http://presvpres.io
======
lacerta
This is my first html5 game with a java backend. If you eat other players, you
will (usually) get candidate specific quotes.

I know of a few bugs such as the audio not playing on mobile devices. This is
because of how android and apple have handled html5 audio and am working on a
hack to get it going.

Hope you guys enjoy, dont forget to watch the debate and vote next month!

